# Is jute safe?



## benny_08 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, I'm new here and am a new rabbit owner. 
I've set up a hay bag next to his litter tray but I've made it from jute and just wondered if this is safe?View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434236726.717413.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know if jute is safe but welcome to the forum and good luck with your bun


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't personally use jute with my buns because it gave basil runny eyes, but the idea for the bag is great so I recommend changing the jute to twine


----------



## benny_08 (Jun 14, 2015)

On the label it says jute twine...might just give it a go and see how he gets on. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 15, 2015)

I think both jute and sisal twine are generally considered safe, as long as their not consuming great quantities of it, but a little nibble here or there won't harm them. I'm more concerned about how long that nice net is going to last with those sharp rabbit teeth


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 16, 2015)

One thing I have noticed about natural ropes and twines is you need to sniff them while their still on the spool or wrapped up. I find some companies/brands... something in the process of making it, their ropes/twines smell like petroleum! Which would obviously not be good for the rabbit. When I wanted to find sisal to re-do some cat posts and make bird toys, home depot had a huge selection but only 1 brand, and 1 width in that brand didn't have the chemical stench to it.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

I just brought jute to see and it made 2 of my buns eyes water... So I won't be using it but has your bun shown any reactions to it?


----------

